# Gun Grill



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Now this is a bad ass grill!


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

You could shoot a .500 pig through that. :biggrin1:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

That's awesome! Imagine seeing that on the highway. lol.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

i like i like. i wonder where you can get one


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like something the Border Patrol Agents of any country should be using in full sight.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

looks heavy.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd like to see it in action with smoke coming out of the barrell


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice grill!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes that is BAD A$$!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

That is nice, like to have one myself.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

cool looking!


----------

